# Customer list/chart



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some sort of graph,chart or list that i can use to put all my customers in. I'm sick of using a notebook writing all these names in every storm. I'd like to beable to check them off after i do them and if they paid or not. If this has been posted before sorry. I looked and couldnt find anything. Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

atvriderinmass;1108767 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some sort of graph,chart or list that i can use to put all my customers in. I'm sick of using a notebook writing all these names in every storm. I'd like to beable to check them off after i do them and if they paid or not. If this has been posted before sorry. I looked and couldnt find anything. Thanks


Try getting some type of billing software such as Quickbooks, Clip, or My Invoices ect.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I think that invoice program with "gopher" in the name let's you do that. Infact I know it does. I wanna say it's gopher haul but I'm not possitive. Also SIMA might have something.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I use a simple Excel worksheet. It has the customer, their contact info, address and a space for date and time of service. That's what I carry with me. The worksheet on the computer has a place for payment info, Balance due and when/how they paid. 

Quickbooks is a great program. Just takes sometime to setup for your specific needs. Good luck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i type lists up in word and print them up for every storm, this is the list my brother gets for his plow route, i get a similer list for my plow route just with diffrent names on it, then i have a master list with all the names on it incase i have a sub thats plowing for me, i blocked the names out incase someone from my area is on here, i dont want them getting the names and addresses to all my plowing accounts.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Microsoft excel has worked best for me,


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Gopher. Setup a macro with your snow customers and when you're done you mark complete, automatically sends to completed jobs and then
invoice. Inexpensive and efficient.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Another vote for Excel, make sure to include columns for salt used, time shoveling, etc. to refine your costs and bid better in the future.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good points in here...


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you looking for something like this?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welderguy24;1109582 said:


> Are you looking for something like this?


Nice Job Man......I like it!


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

ours is similar, we use quick books for billing but for the route drivers they all get an excel master spread sheet with name and location, on site start time, on site completion time for each service plow, shovel, salt ect. then the last column is for notes, special dirctions, special requests, ect ect. that way every driver has all the info for each account so if one truck goes down anyone can finnish his route b/c everyone has the same info.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

snowtech;1110546 said:


> ours is similar, we use quick books for billing but for the route drivers they all get an excel master spread sheet with name and location, on site start time, on site completion time for each service plow, shovel, salt ect. then the last column is for notes, special dirctions, special requests, ect ect. that way every driver has all the info for each account so if one truck goes down anyone can finnish his route b/c everyone has the same info.


You have a blank one to post on here, I would like to see that too.


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

i will try to remember to post it in the morning, i am home now and of course that is on the computer at the shop.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, I liked the other one the guy threw up on here, but I thougt, man, it would nice to have the other info that you said on it too.


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

it has been great for me because when ever a client calls and asks about a service i can tell them what truck was there what time they started plowing what time they completed plowing what time they started shoveling what time they completed shoveling ect ect. it puts any question to what we did when to rest in a hurry.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

snowtech;1110608 said:



> it has been great for me because when ever a client calls and asks about a service i can tell them what truck was there what time they started plowing what time they completed plowing what time they started shoveling what time they completed shoveling ect ect. it puts any question to what we did when to rest in a hurry.


Oh cool......I can hardly wait to se it.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

I decided to go with a column book i got at walmart. I put the name and location in the first column then when i plow each one i put a check mark in one box and when they pay i check mark another box and it has 15 columns for dates so i dont have to keep writing the names in. Really nice book for $6. Thanks alot guys


----------

